
Ask HN: What products have you used regularly for years? - neilsharma
Websites, apps, SaaS services, or even physical stores. What brands and companies have survived the test of time in your life?
======
neilsharma
1\. Unroll.me - Easily unsubscribes to newsletters. I currently have over 500
unsubscribed newsletters through them, and sign on every 2-3 weeks to keep it
updated

2\. Adblockers - I cannot use the internet without them. I actually use two --
adguard and ublock

3\. Yelp - Cause knowing where to eat is a perpetual need

4\. Video Speed Controller - Chrome Extension that speeds up all html5 videos.
Youtube already supports this, but now I can speed up Netflix, Amazon Prime,
Vimeo, etc

5\. Venmo -- still the best way of paying friends

6\. MightyText -- because typing on phones is slow

7\. Google Drive, because enough docs/downloads/sheets already sync with it,
and dropbox is redundant

8\. Costco/Amazon.com/Farmer's Markets. I'm a massive consumer (mostly foods),
but get 99% of everything I buy from those three sources. The last 1% probably
comes from time-sensitive runs to a local pharmacy/drugstore.

9\. Youtube for music. Still has more selection than all the other services
combined

------
pyrophane
1\. Emacs - I might have moved to something else if Spacemacs weren't so good.

2\. Apple nearly everything - I've switched to Android and back several times,
and have used Linux as my main desktop quite a bit, but I keep coming back to
the Apple ecosystem. For all of its shortcomings (and there are certainly a
few), Apple makes decent products that still mostly just work, and I like the
fact that they make their money selling products, not ads, which is one of the
big factors that has kept me from migrating to Google everything.

------
uptown
1\. SnappyApp - [http://snappy-app.com/](http://snappy-app.com/)

2\. Google Maps

3\. Amazon

4\. Snapseed iOS - The best photo editing app I've found.

5\. Lightroom

6\. Sublime Text

~~~
neilsharma
snapseed looks slick -- just downloaded it!

------
googletron
1\. Gmail 2\. Chrome 3\. Heroku 4\. Youtube 5\. Spotify 6\. Dropbox 7\.
Gyroscope

